# can I Blend Pressure Treated Posts W/fresh Cedar Fence Panels?



## j_v_z (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey all, just wondering if I can blend pressure treated posts to somehow match a clear stain/sealer on new cedar. The guys at the lumber yard sold me pressure treated posts, and lots of concrete to set each post w/. But now im starting to worry about the posts standing out like a sore thumb. I did make sure to place my darkest cedar to the outsides where the posts will match up w/the pickets, but still concerned. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
-Justin


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

j_v_z said:


> Hey all, just wondering if I can blend pressure treated posts to somehow match a clear stain/sealer on new cedar. The guys at the lumber yard sold me pressure treated posts, and lots of concrete to set each post w/. But now im starting to worry about the posts standing out like a sore thumb. I did make sure to place my darkest cedar to the outsides where the posts will match up w/the pickets, but still concerned. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> -Justin


I installed my fence, 110 ft, with PT posts and cedar fence. I used no sealers or stain. After weathering, it's all pretty much the same color.








 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might put some varnish or linseed oil on a scrap sample of each to see the difference between the two. The treated will be darker and green in color. You won't be able to match the cedar with the treated using a clear. To blend it together you would need a color stain which carries the green color of the copper sulphate in the treated wood but you would have been better off to use treated fence panels to do that. I would just use a medium to dark colored semi-transparent fence stain. The posts will be a little darker but will blend in time.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Even if the posts do not immediately match the boards, you and your family will be the only ones to see them.

George


----------



## Steve M. (Jun 4, 2013)

The fence companies in my area only use pressure-treated posts and rails even with cedar fencing. Once stained it all looks pretty much the same.


----------



## Steve M. (Jun 4, 2013)

The fence companies in my area only use pressure-treated posts and rails even with cedar fencing. Once stained it all looks pretty much the same. I do recommend trying to find like the new lighter color type of pressure treated wood as opposed to the old green stuff. 
In my area one type of this newer material is called yellow wood.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Since the posts are on your side of the fence (or should be), just buy some loose cedar pickets and mount them to the posts.








 







.


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

They have a sienna brown pressure treated wood now as well. I've never used it myself, but it's definately not green.


----------

